# Baby seats & the 330i



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Is there adequate room in the back seat of a 330i sedan to place a baby seat? When I say "adequate" I mean where the front seats or seat backs don't have to be pushed forward much.

Tonight we had to transport a friend's baby in our Acura Integra and this required pushing the front seats so far forward it was rediculous. Now my wife is concerned that the 330i may be too small and maybe we should have gotten a 530i instead. :yikes: 

Thank you.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

cruztopless said:


> *Is there adequate room in the back seat of a 330i sedan to place a baby seat? When I say "adequate" I mean where the front seats or seat backs don't have to be pushed forward much.
> 
> Tonight we had to transport a friend's baby in our Acura Integra and this required pushing the front seats so far forward it was rediculous. Now my wife is concerned that the 330i may be too small and maybe we should have gotten a 530i instead. :yikes:
> 
> Thank you. *


 I have had a large man in the back of my seat. (no not that way), and also a baby car seat. It was a tight enough fit either way. But I was not uncomfortable as a driver with either behind me. It certainly does not have as much room as the 5 series, but keep in mind, the 5 series only has a slight amount of leg room advantage over the 3. When ya look at numbers you will see a difference but not a huge one.

Have you thought about asking your friend to borrow the seat just to test it? Also, the toddler seats take up a lot more room. Well not a lot, but enough.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

While this is in a position where it is almost hitting the back of the front seat, the front seat is set to comfortably accomodate ME (at ~6'1", 195 lbs). In other words, unless you transport giants, you'll be fine.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When I had a seat in my car, it was turned around. Seeing it this way makes it look like it takes up a tad bit more room.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I've only had the car seat in my vehicle a few times. It's always been front-facing. Never had a problem and it's not too tight. My daughter loves riding in the bimmer because she can see out the moonroof.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

TD that does look like it would take up more room than if it was facing forward. My Aunt has a 325 and has the child seat in the back but facing forward. I sit very comfortably in front of it. 6', 155 lbs


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *TD that does look like it would take up more room than if it was facing forward. My Aunt has a 325 and has the child seat in the back but facing forward. I sit very comfortably in front of it. 6', 155 lbs *


We switched our daughter to front-facing a while ago. Definitely made for a hell of a lot more room! After we had a child seat safety check we were told it was Ok at a certain weight. I'm clueless about it, but the wife could tell me.


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

TD - excellent choice of an infant car seat!


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Wow, I'm gone for 1/2 an hour and I get 6 replies. Thanks for the info. The picture was worth a thousand words. Looks like I don't have anything to worry about. :bigpimp: 

Marcel


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

Pardon my ignorance on these matters, but could the baby car seat be strapped into the middle of the back seat? Or is there some problem with the way the belt comes across in the middle.

It would seem to fit better in the middle since the car seat tapers off on the ends.

-CMOS


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

CMOS said:


> *Pardon my ignorance on these matters, but could the baby car seat be strapped into the middle of the back seat? Or is there some problem with the way the belt comes across in the middle.
> 
> It would seem to fit better in the middle since the car seat tapers off on the ends.
> 
> -CMOS *


It is better, and safer, to have any child seat positioned in the middle, regardless as to whether it's an infant, baby, toddler, or booster seat, forward or rearward facing.

The 330 is equipped with the LATCH system to secure the seat in the center position.

I don't forsee any problems, even though we're still using an infant seat. (good until lil' miss plaz gains another 4-5 lbs.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

Currently, that same seat is in my M3, facing forward, and in the center rear position. That pic was taken A LONG TIME AGO (as I got rid of that car back in October of 2001). There must have been a reason that the seat was off to a side that day because I recall it spent most of it's time in the center. Still, this better illustrates how much room you do have. And while that car had the LATCH system, the seat did not. That was a regular belt install.


----------



## SchwartzBlack (Jan 4, 2002)

If you're looking for an infant seat I strongly recommend the Baby Trend Latch Loc. I have a 325Ci coupe and it fits well in the rear facing position. The seat is extremely well constructed with a solid stell base and extending steel shank Latch clips. No flimsy belt latch attachments. I tried out many infant seats and this was the only one that was secure and easy to get in and out of a 2-door. I'd assume that getting it into a 4-door would be even easier.


----------



## SchwartzBlack (Jan 4, 2002)

This is the base of the seat, notice the extremely sturdy Latch attachments. They fit perfectly and feel really solid.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

cruztopless . .. is your wife pregnant or are you just planning ahead ?

I once had the rear facing seat (like in TD's pic) in my 01 Coupe right behind the drives seat and I had to move up to allow room to accomodate it.

Currently in my sedan I always keep a forward facing seat behind me (the driver) and I have a booster seat I throw in and out of my car for the passengers side. 

I find my daughter (almost 3 yrs old) fits behind me but only has a little leg room. My son (almost 5) does not have enough room for his feet behind me,but fits comfortably behind my wife's side (she's only 5'4")
BTW I'm 5'10" 

Can you use this car as the baby hauler . . . definitely yes though it is on the tight side . . . all baby seats fit a little differently in a car and when you purchase one, I would try to get one that will fit your car comfortably as well as being safe. 

I had a friend who used his 2000 328i as the baby hauler until his child hit 2 yrs old.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Wife's not yet pregnant ... just planning ahead.  

This is all great info and very much appreciated.

Marcel


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

cruztopless said:


> *Wife's not yet pregnant ... just planning ahead.
> 
> This is all great info and very much appreciated.
> 
> Marcel *


Planning ahead is always a good move :thumbup: 
Children are truly incredible . . . I am sure any dad here will atest to that . . . 
Good luck with your plan :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *I find my daughter (almost 3 yrs old) fits behind me but only has a little leg room. My son (almost 5) does not have enough room for his feet behind me,but fits comfortably behind my wife's side (she's only 5'4")
> BTW I'm 5'10"
> 
> Can you use this car as the baby hauler . . . definitely yes though it is on the tight side . . . *


I never even thought that a 5 yr old wouldn't fit behind me in my new car. My daughter is now 3 yrs old, and there's a bun in the oven...

However, using your method (my wife is 5'1") it sounds like we should be OK for at least the next four years. Then what?...(E90?)


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *I never even thought that a 5 yr old wouldn't fit behind me in my new car. My daughter is now 3 yrs old, and there's a bun in the oven...
> 
> However, using your method (my wife is 5'1") it sounds like we should be OK for at least the next four years. Then what?...(E90?) *


I sit back probably an inch or two farther then most people my height so I am sure you'll be fine. Some mornings I'll take my son to school and I put him in the seat behind me and he is ok but then maybe I'll move up about an inch so that he is more comfortable.

Just so you understand, it's not that his legs don't fit, they do, it's just that with sneakers on, he has a little trouble getting comfortable because it makes it a little too tight for him. He has absolutely no problems sitting behind the passenger seat and it's not like we have it pulled up very far either . . .

Don't sweat it . . .


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

I've installed our child-seat primarily on the side rather than in the center position. The general opinion is that the rear/center position is the safest in most cars, but here's why I went against that convention... (from the owner's manual for my 2001 325i)



> _page 55_
> *Children should always ride in the rear and the restraint systems should be secured with the outer belts. The centre seat belt should only be used when it is necessary to secure three child restraint systems.*





> _page 109_
> *To install a child restraint system always use the outer belts. The centre seat belt should only be used when it is necessary to secure three child restraint systems.*


Strangely though there is no such mention of seat position in the *Transporting children safely* section (page 59-61). Am I misinterpreting the text? Can someone please clarify/verify this information for me?

Thanks
Kurt


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Baby seats & the 330i*



dredmo said:


> *It certainly does not have as much room as the 5 series, but keep in mind, the 5 series only has a slight amount of leg room advantage over the 3. When ya look at numbers you will see a difference but not a huge one.*


actually if you look at the numbers, the 3er technically has more rear leg room... *34.4"* compared to *34.2"* in the 5er. even if you combine front and rear legroom the 5er only comes out ahead by a tenth of an inch! so i wouldn't necessarily say you made a mistake by choosing a 3 series.

where the 5 series comes out ahead is in shoulder room (width), and that can make a big difference. but since your questions pertained to lengthwise fit... :thumbup:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

That's good to know about the leg room and another reason why I'm happy that I decided to go with the 330i. I've been in a 528 with 3 people in back (1 avg size male and 2 petite females) and it was a tight fit for them. It was fine for a quick trip to pick up lunch but anything longer than that they probably would have been eager to get out.


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

I believe that the recommendation for outward placement of the childseat is due to the lack of a shoulder belt in the rear, middle seat pre 2003 models. I strongly suggested to BMW that they consider incorporating shoulder belts and head rests for the rear, center seat in the 2003 model. Although these changes were made, I do not think that I influenced their decision.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

jw said:


> *I've only had the car seat in my vehicle a few times. It's always been front-facing. Never had a problem and it's not too tight. My daughter loves riding in the bimmer because she can see out the moonroof.  *


I've had mine in the center rear seat both rear and forward facing and there's plenty of room left between the child seat and the front seats (I'm 6'1). There is actually more room when the seat is forward-facing because it follows the contour of the rear seat.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Parump said:


> *I believe that the recommendation for outward placement of the childseat is due to the lack of a shoulder belt in the rear, middle seat pre 2003 models. I strongly suggested to BMW that they consider incorporating shoulder belts and head rests for the rear, center seat in the 2003 model. Although these changes were made, I do not think that I influenced their decision. *


And lack of the LATCH system in pre-2001 (?) models. With a modern car seat and the LATCH system, the shoulder belt is superfluous. :dunno:


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Parump said:


> *I believe that the recommendation for outward placement of the childseat is due to the lack of a shoulder belt in the rear, middle seat pre 2003 models. I strongly suggested to BMW that they consider incorporating shoulder belts and head rests for the rear, center seat in the 2003 model. Although these changes were made, I do not think that I influenced their decision. *


The latch in the rear deck is plenty good already - my son's seat is so tight that you can't move it more than an inch to either side. I am glad my car doesn't have the third head-rest in the back. It has no purpose other than obstructing driver visibility.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *And lack of the LATCH system in pre-2001 (?) models. With a modern car seat and the LATCH system, the shoulder belt is superfluous. :dunno: *


Beat me by a whisker :lmao:


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

ride365 said:


> *I've installed our child-seat primarily on the side rather than in the center position. The general opinion is that the rear/center position is the safest in most cars, but here's why I went against that convention... (from the owner's manual for my 2001 325i)
> 
> *page 109
> To install a child restraint system always use the outer belts. The centre seat belt should only be used when it is necessary to secure three child restraint systems.


as a follow-up to my previous concerns...

i tried installing in the center position and the lap belt just doesn't hold it securely enough with regards to lateral movement (no LATCH), at least with our child-seat (Maxi-Cosi). when i really lock it down in the outboard position, it's in there solidly-- so i think i'll keep it on the side where i had it.

in the end, i'm trusting the manual even though it's somewhat vague. for those of you using the center position, does your child-seat have some sort of additional mechanism that restricts side-to-side play on the lap belt?

as an aside, i learned that center position with seatbelts is still recommended over outboard position with LATCH... unless your vehicle manual says otherwise.


----------

